# Dirty Trucks - Lonely WiVes & Tired Pups



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Fall is here and for the hunters among us - You know what that means - PIKE & Dottie ( 16mon old GSP ) will be running in 2 braces Sunday at a Fun Hunt - haVe not told PIKE yet - want 2 keep him CALM - LOL


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

RE. Your Subject line summed up my life! It'd also be a great book title. 

Have a great season! It already sounds like you've had a banner start. We look forward to hearing of you and PIKE afield.

Happy Hunting!
Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You've got a good start to a country song.
I just got through unloading the truck from the weekend. Not sure why I did it. It will all be loaded up again on Friday.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

REM ...... you crack me up mate ;D I've got to get back to the state of Victoria soon. Mine are going nuts not being able to hunt regularly. I don't know how you and pup go having so much time in between hunts. Poor Pike must near go stir crazy!!! 

Pics or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## MagicandNucky (May 14, 2012)

The title sums up my weekend. It has only just begun!


----------

